# Transportschaden an Corsair 700D



## OdlG (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Corsair 700D von einer Privatperson gekauft (über eBay). Das Gehäuse war nur 4 Tage alt, wurde aber leider von der DPD beim Transport beschädigt. Der Zustand lässt sich den Bildern entnehmen. Die DPD prüft gerade, ob die Mitarbeiter tatsächlich fahrlässig gehandelt haben.

Kann ich Ersatzteile kaufen oder fällt das vielleicht sogar in die Herstellergarantie? Es beträfe nur die Front und (nicht unbedingt nötig) das Panel mit den Chinch-Buchsen.

Auf Corsair.com finde ich leider keine Ersatzteile, nur komplette Obsidian-Gehäuse. Wo genau finde ich die Ersatzteile?

Ich hoffe auf Ratschläge.

Grüße
OdlG


----------



## derP4computer (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal wegen meinem Xigmatek Midgard direkt an den Hersteller geschrieben.
Danach sollte ich eine Kopie vom Kaufbeleg per Mail einschicken und wenig später bekam ich dann ein Paket von ........... Caseking mit Ersatz(teilen).


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. Januar 2011)

Da es ein Transportschaden ist, bitte die Rechnung mit deinem Transportdienstleister abgleichen. Offiziell muss er Dir den Kaufwert bei feststellung eines Transportschadens erstatten.

War das Gerät OVP im Corsair Karton sicher verpackt? wenn ja ist es ausreichend gesichert gewesen, so überstehen die Gehäuse Weltweit den Transport  daher sollte es keine Probleme mit DPD geben.

Wenn Du den Ausgelich erhalten hast ist ja alles ok.

Du kannst eine Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com schicken und dort schreiben das Du ersatzteile für das Obsidian 700D benötigst, normalerweise wird man Dir eine Zeichnung des Gehäuses zukommen lassen wo alles Nummeriert ist und Du dann auflisten kannst was Du benötigst.

Da es ein Transportschaden ist, fällt es nicht in die Garantie, für gewöhnlich berechnet Corsair aus Kulanz dem Kunden nichts, es kann hier aber Sein das es etwas kosten wird, bspw. Versand o.ä. aber ist denke ich kein Thema Du wirst eh mehr von DPD als Ausgleich erhalten da es der volle Zeitwert des Towers sein muss.


----------



## OdlG (17. März 2011)

Auf meine Mails wird nicht geantwortet. Habe auf Deutsch und englisch geschrieben, warte aber vergeblich.

gibt es noch eine andere email, an die ich schreiben soll? oder brauchen die einfach nur ein paar wochen dafür?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. März 2011)

Bitte die Originalmail an Corsair@ci7.eu schicken, ich leite es dann mal direkt weiter. Kann sein das deine Mail im Spamfilter gelandet ist o.ä.


----------



## OdlG (18. März 2011)

Vielen Dank. Mail kommt sofort!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. März 2011)

Alles klar, habe die Mail erhalten - werde es gleich Montag früh weiterleiten und mich darum kümmern. Ich melde mich sobald ich Infos habe


----------



## OdlG (22. März 2011)

Konntest du schon jemanden erreichen?  Danke übrigens für deinen Einsatz!

(nicht, dass du denkst, ich drängle. nur nach 2 monaten will ich das kapitel abschließen können )


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. März 2011)

Warte noch auf Antwort (USA - Zeitverschiebung), sobald ich Antwort habe melde ich mich - und kein Thema, hast ja recht was die Wartezeit angeht - das ist so nicht von uns vorgesehen  ist selbstverständlich dass wir das ganze jetzt aufklären möchten


----------

